# my dog is scared of a tv programme!



## staceywco (Feb 24, 2011)

hiya..im new to this, and my problem with my dog (max) seems a tad silly!
max is around 18 month old, i got a yr ago and dont know his history before then.
he was nervous and chewed and peed when i left the house, that stopped then all of a sudden he started hiding and shaking and for th last 2 weeks weve realised its because of a tv programme!!
its a celebrity quiz show called "celebrity juice" and as i say he hides an shakes, wonders around as in a state of panic, it only happens when this show is on??
he is an over emotional dog, likes to be tightly wrapped up, hugged, and needs constant attention.
can any1 offer advice? or does any1 have a similar experience? :


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

hi and welcome, aw poor Max maybe something happened to him before you got him when this programme was on, i don't know hun its only thing i can thing of for him to be this way when its actually on.not much help sorry


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dogs learn by association, that goes for training and also unfortuanately bad experiences too. It could be someones voice or something on the programme that he associates with a bad experience. One of mine didnt like certain things as a pup like horses, but she would bark and howl at things she didnt like. His fear sounds pretty extreme not just dislike or a bit of being unsure.
Its obviously causing him great distress, might be best to avoid it altogether.
If he is that distressed it might trigger other behaviours and fear problems.


----------



## staceywco (Feb 24, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Dogs learn by association, that goes for training and also unfortuanately bad experiences too. It could be someones voice or something on the programme that he associates with a bad experience. One of mine didnt like certain things as a pup like horses, but she would bark and howl at things she didnt like. His fear sounds pretty extreme not just dislike or a bit of being unsure.
> Its obviously causing him great distress, might be best to avoid it altogether.
> If he is that distressed it might trigger other behaviours and fear problems.


thanx.. i agree, this behaviour is extreme! it is banned from my tv..breaks my heart to see him so scared! x


----------



## staceywco (Feb 24, 2011)

GeordieBabe said:


> hi and welcome, aw poor Max maybe something happened to him before you got him when this programme was on, i don't know hun its only thing i can thing of for him to be this way when its actually on.not much help sorry


thanx 4 replying....ur cats are beautys!! ima geordie 2!!  x


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I can't offer any advice, but one of my friends has to be really careful if she watches Eastenders as her CAO has taken a dislike to one of the characters. Apparently she ignores the tv the rest of the time - inc eastenders - but whenever this particular guy comes on its all hackles up, snarling and lunging at the telly. Weird!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Colette said:


> I can't offer any advice, but one of my friends has to be really careful if she watches Eastenders as her CAO has taken a dislike to one of the characters. Apparently she ignores the tv the rest of the time - inc eastenders - but whenever this particular guy comes on its all hackles up, snarling and lunging at the telly. Weird!


Sensible dog. I get like that when Eastenders comes on as well :lol:

I agree something nasty has happened to this dog when this particular programme was on. An association like that will stick with him, so I hope it is not one of your favourite programmes, because it needs to be banned!


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> something nasty has happened to this dog when this particular programme was on


What you mean like having to watch it?


----------



## Littlenene (Nov 2, 2011)

This is the first time I have found something similar to what I'm going through with my 5yr old female staff/dalmation 75/25 cross.

It happens whenever Glee comes on. She starts profusely panting, shaking, and becomes impossible to move her off of you. She doesn't react to commands/treats etc. Eventually she will move off you and start trying to jump out of windows, goes and hides in corners, behind the toilet, in a small gap in the bottom of our wardrobe and tries forcing herself into one of the rooms where the door always closes on itself.
We have tried ignoring the behaviour by letting her go upstairs to get on with it, but then she just starts trying to jump out the window again. After a while we go back upstairs to stop her doing it as she has hurt herself trying it in the past. Sometimes she comes back down of her own accord and starts trying to jump out of the window right next to us.
We have also tried re-assuring her everything is ok with petting/treats/playing etc but the behaviour still goes on. We've taken her for long walks, and it still continues. 

She was fine during the first series, but when the second series started, the behaviour started. At first we thought it was just a 'monday night' thing, but the program got re-watched on a weekend and she started acting strange again. We can listen to the albums/watch video clips online and shes fine. I can't think of anything bad that has happened to her while watching an episode of glee, it seems completely irrational, and only when its on TV!

I've now taken to watching it in a separate room with headphones on - not ideal, but seems to be the only solution. I would idealy like to be able to watch it in the front room with her without a problem, but I've run out of ideas. Can anybody suggest anything?


----------

